# Kicker Impulse 8" marine subwoofers



## Picklito (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all...
I (still) have 2 NIB Kicker Impulse 8" marine subs that I'd like to finally use. I no longer have or can find the specs for sealed box sizes. I typically like to tune for the lower Q's, and listen to older blues/rock. Flat response rather than boom, going in a 2005 Chevy extended cab. Any box size ideas?
Thanks!


----------

